#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Digsilent 15.2.1.

## Ivan Simunic

Hello,

can someone, please, PM to me user registration informations, email and password for digsilent official page? 

My maintenance period has expired, I forgot to download new 15.2.1. version?



Thanks!See More: Digsilent 15.2.1.

----------


## ionioni

nice try  :Smile:  you can apply for a demo version if you need the installation files or just ask for them, i am sure somebody can send them to you

btw the latest is 15.2.3

----------


## Ivan Simunic

> nice try  you can apply for a demo version if you need the installation files or just ask for them, i am sure somebody can send them to you
> 
> btw the latest is 15.2.3




It's true, my company had maintenance support until 07.04.2015., 
I forgot to download 15.2.1. and newer versions because I wasn't working with DIGsilent, I have 15.1.7 version and Hardlock device. 

I can't told my boss that I have forgot to download those versions, he won't take that news very happy.

How can I get those newer versions, is there any solution?

Can anyone send me files for 15.2.3. version, can I upgrade my version from 14.1.7. to 15.2.3., and will it work with my Hardlock device?

I have 15.1.7. license, bus limitation 100 and harmonic analysis

----------


## leos2080

any have setup installer 15.2.1?

----------


## esy

Hi,anyone have ******** for digsilent15.2.1

----------


## furious_jimmy

PF 15.2.5 is out now.

----------


## leos2080

----

----------


## DiegoCarrillo

> PF 15.2.5 is out now.



Hi, can you share the c******-c-k for DiGSILENT PF 15.2.1 X86 please? I would appreciate. Regards (mail: dcarrillo.ing@gmail.com)

----------


## furious_jimmy

It doesnt work. Nobody knows how to use it.
It can be found on the links in the other thread.

----------


## seahhh

i have installer pf 15.2.1 but without *****  :Frown:

----------


## cadguy

15.2.5 solution available. 

thanks

----------


## athenahut

> Hi, can you share the c******-c-k for DiGSILENT PF 15.2.1 X86 please? I would appreciate. Regards (mail: dcarrillo.ing@gmail.com)



Hope it helps 
Copy c****k to DIgSILENT folder **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## athenahut

Any bro here has PSSE v33.6 ? Plz show it

See More: Digsilent 15.2.1.

----------


## furious_jimmy

> Hope it helps 
> Copy c****k to DIgSILENT folder **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



How does it work then?

----------


## DiegoCarrillo

> Hope it helps 
> Copy c****k to DIgSILENT folder **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ??

----------


## DiegoCarrillo

> 15.2.5 solution available. 
> 
> thanks



where?

----------


## cadguy

I have solved it. You may please contact me if you need.

----------


## ionioni

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ??



try this:
user: ====
key: ===========================================

no more keys published in forums

----------


## esy

Hi,Mr cadguy can you help me for ******** pf 15.2.1

----------


## cadguy

My solution for 15.2.1 is already spread on net. However it has a major issue which I never tried to rectify because it got shared. I have solved versions of 15.2.2 and 15.2.5.

----------


## esy

Hi, anyone can help me for ******** 15.2.1
this is hardware ID:A7DEDC-BC82DA  in my computer

----------


## esy

Hi, anyone can help me for ******** 15.2.1
this is hardware ID:A7DEDC-BC82DA  in my computer

----------


## ionioni

> Hi, anyone can help me for ******** 15.2.1
> this is hardware ID:A7DEDC-BC82DA  in my computer



user: ====
key: ===========================================

no more keys published in forums

----------


## serdds

My hardware ID is: 297ADC-BC633B
Can you help me?
Thnx!

----------


## ionioni

> My hardware ID is: 297ADC-BC633B
> Can you help me?
> Thnx!



user: ====
key: ===========================================



no more keys published in forumsSee More: Digsilent 15.2.1.

----------


## ionioni

> Any bro here has PSSE v33.6 ? Plz show it



I only have 34.0

----------


## DiegoCarrillo

> I have solved it. You may please contact me if you need.



dcarrillo.ing@gmail.com pls! thx

----------


## sophaholic

My hardware ID : F894DC-BC4307
 I try all name and keys above .. but it doesn't work

Help ....

----------


## William Ronald Oscanoa

Hello; my Hardware ID is: 70C7DC-BC1A2C
Help me, thnx :Dejection:

----------


## ionioni

> Hello; my Hardware ID is: 70C7DC-BC1A2C
> Help me, thnx



ok ?

----------


## William Ronald Oscanoa

Yes.

----------


## gilbertomejiac

es comparto los enlasesde descarga del Digsilent 15.1.6 con *****, apuren en descargarlo no sea que bloqueen el enlase: programa Digsilent PF-15.1.6_x64: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. R ar programa Digsilent PF-15.1.6_x86: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. E xe C.R.A.C. K para las dos versiones: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Html yo lo instale y corre bien lo? Nico que no he probado si tiene todas las funciones porque como ven en la imagen solo dice q tiene base de datos. 
passwor del rar del ***** shareMOFO


Software Digsilent 15.1.7
"https://mega.co.nz/#! QxAEnCaK! NdAKB6g1GttVo06BSW7YdF6BuOGzjGkp9h-LRxD W9do"
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rezazadehy

My hardware ID is : F445DC-BC3D7E
user & pass ==== doesn't work
can anyone help?

rezazadeh.y@gmail.com

----------


## ionioni

> My hardware ID is : F445DC-BC3D7E
> user & pass ==== doesn't work
> can anyone help?
> 
> rezazadeh.y@gmail.com



ok  ?

did you actually tried with ==== as user/keys? oh boy, just when i though i'm alone in the universe  :Smile: 
you made my day, so i will send you 15.2.5 for that (with ==== as user  :Smile:  )

----------


## rezazadehy

Yep ... I really thought that these are user name and key  :Angel:  Because of the way it is mentioned.
user: ====
key: ===========================================
no more keys published in forums

at any rate So Thanks.

----------


## castilho

Hi guys,

i did not find the powerfactory 15.2.5 in this topic. Is it still available? 

Thanks to all.

----------


## furious_jimmy

It was never available (freely). Version 15.2.6 is released now but isn't available here either.

See More: Digsilent 15.2.1.

----------


## amon

sorry but i don't understand how me***di** of 15.2.1 works all of ==== ============ . Can some one tell some way to proced????

----------


## furious_jimmy

It doesn't work on its own. All it does is tell you a code based on your machine. You need to send that code elsewhere to proceed.

----------


## seahhh

It works?

----------


## esy

Hi I would be glad if somebody can share digsilent 15.2.5 with me

----------


## cadguy

...............

----------


## PemulA

> I only have 34.0



Dear ionioni,
Could you share PSSE 34.0 including serial number here? thanks

----------


## cadguy

.................

----------


## furious_jimmy

Not freely though
Plus it's a version behind now.

----------


## ortsas

Guys, still no ***** for Digsilent 15.2 ?

I need it so badly  :Frown:

----------


## miguelinx

....

----------


## miguelinx

Hi,

anybody has the following info for Digsilent Powerfactory 15.2?
- User's manual (15.2.8)
- Official tutorials (From Digsilent)
- Other training tutorials (not the typical ones on youtube), typically from training companies.

Cheers!!

----------


## bekagenije

Hi,

Could someone help me with:
name & key
my hardware ID is:
FA56DC-BC8130



Thanks in advance.See More: Digsilent 15.2.1.

----------


## malisle

Hi! 

Help please for "CB32DC-BCCA12"?

Thank you

----------


## milica88

Hi

I need a help..  :Smile: 

My ID: 935CDC-BC2144.

Thanksss

----------


## malisle

tnx for PF2016 ionioni, excelent job!

----------


## esy

Hi I will be glad if anyone could send me the digsilent 2016
or a workshop of digsilent.

----------


## Alex_1993

Hi

I need a help.. :Smile:  

My ID: B564DC-BCBC30

Thank you in advance :Smile:

----------


## jichangan

> Hello,
> 
> can someone, please, PM to me user registration informations, email and password for digsilent official page? 
> 
> My maintenance period has expired, I forgot to download new 15.2.1. version?
> 
> Thanks!



 :Cocksure:  i also want it

----------


## surgeArrester

> i also want it



Hehe what?

----------


## dalvarez

alguien puede compartir el digsilent versi&#243;n 15.2.5 por favor

----------


## surgeArrester

> alguien puede compartir el digsilent versi&amp;#243;n 15.2.5 por favor



Dili puede..

----------


## isra

hi
if anyone have digsilent complete(installer+crac.k)any version please share it here.thanks

----------


## PemulA

> hi
> if anyone have digsilent complete(installer+crac.k)any version please share it here.thanks



Please check this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
you will find digsilent 15.1.7 32 bit and 15.1.6 64 bit ...

----------


## isra

> Please check this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> you will find digsilent 15.1.7 32 bit and 15.1.6 64 bit ...



thank you very much pemula.


if you can get other version please share it.See More: Digsilent 15.2.1.

----------


## furious_jimmy

Version 2017 (beta) is out now. Sadly I do not have it.

----------


## isra

> Version 2017 (beta) is out now. Sadly I do not have it.



i'm work with version 14.1
why you are sadly? :Smile:

----------


## jsg680

Please tell what's teh password fora RAR file,

----------


## PemulA

> Please tell what's teh password fora RAR file,



Which RAR file do you mean?

----------


## esy

Hi,Nobody have digsilent 2016?

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## saftware

.............

----------


## saftware

..........

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 15.1.7

----------


## williamb285

> I have solved it. You may please contact me if you need.



Hola Cadguy* estoy tratando de activar el PF 15.2.1 y me sale el mismo error que a todos (me solicita el Name y el Key). Por favor si tienes la solucion env&#237;ame a mi correo williamb285@hotmail.com
Gracias y saludos desde Per&#250;.

----------


## williamb285

> I have solved it. You may please contact me if you need.



Hola Cadguy* estoy tratando de activar el PF 15.2.1 y me sale el mismo error que a todos (me solicita el Name y el Key). Por favor si tienes la solucion enviame a mi correo williamb285@hotmail.com
Gracias y saludos desde Peru.

----------


## cadguy

Sorry man* Deleted.

See More: Digsilent 15.2.1.

----------


## PemulA

.................................

----------


## bookie1

Hi all*

would anybody please share unlocked PF version 15.2.X* 2016* or 2017?

Tnx

----------


## Honey59

hi bookie1 and others. I was tried to contact with some of others here that have the solution (I think) for this version and 2016 or 2017 without success. I dont understand what is the purpose to write here that they have the solution and then they get quiet. I thought in this place they share their work with us but they didnt it. Nobody answer to our requests. Nobody answer our PM. I dont understand.

----------


## siva1101

My hardware ID is: F89ADC-BCA3E8
Can u please help me?

Thankyou very much in advance.

----------


## siva1101

Hallo ionioni*

Please help me My hardware ID is: F89ADC-BCA3E8
I need the user and the Key. Thankyou very much in advance.

----------


## jjookkoo

> PF Digsilent 2016



Hallo ionioni*

Please help me My hardware ID is: CMa//1HnCajvejHlIgbASA==
I need the user and the Key. Thankyou very much in advance.

----------


## umarraja24

Hello sir,
I'm Doing thesis work in optimal storage planning in IEEE 34 node Radial test system. I'm using DigSilent Powerfactory for load flow calculations. In that i had doubts. Please clarify me sir.
1) How the Substation to be defined, in that software only busbar type substation defined and is there any source to be incorporated?
2)Is General load element to be defined for any voltage level?

Please reply as much as possible

----------


## user82

Read the Tutorial document. It show substation.

----------


## jjookkoo

The substation is the busbar itself, you can rename it. 
Yes, the general load voltage is depend on the busbar voltage connected to.

----------


## jjookkoo

--------------deleted----------
dopost

----------


## umarraja24

Hello Sir,
Thanks for your reply.I face an issue While Execute the IEEE 34 node Radial Test feeder system, after 14th Iteration there exist an error "No convergence in Load Flow". How to rectify that error?

----------


## alex.ayo

Hello, someone would share power factory 2017, please??


I need badly...See More: Digsilent 15.2.1.

----------


## jeancarlosgnu

Hello, can anyone share the solution and installer? PM
Thank you.

----------


## Simbarashe

Please kindly assist with 15.2 setup please.

joetapfuma@gmail.com

----------


## Simbarashe

> i have installer pf 15.2.1 but without *****



HI!!!

I am need. Please help.

joetapfuma@gmail.com

----------


## Simbarashe

> Hope it helps 
> Copy c****k to DIgSILENT folder **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Please assist with 15.2 Set up.

joetapfuma@gmail.com

----------


## dewi_ps

> My solution for 15.2.1 is already spread on net. However it has a major issue which I never tried to rectify because it got shared. I have solved versions of 15.2.2 and 15.2.5.



please send 15.2.1 / 15.2.2 / 15.2.5 
dewi_ps@outlook.com
Thnx!

----------


## proelepro

DIGSILENT 15.2.7

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## iecs1234

Thanks a lot

----------

